# Jr Statesman in Cherry Burl



## marionquill (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a non-postable Jr. Statesman from CSUSA, made from some very nice Cherry Burl - all comments welcome 


Jason


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 24, 2008)

That is some cool cherry. Nice figure, makes a nice pen.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a very nice pen, beautiful burl and beautiful work.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice pen.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 24, 2008)

Very cool I like it!!!!


----------



## TowMater (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a nice pen!

I have a shop pencil waiting to be turned out of some very similar stuff right now.

<<<heads down to the shop.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 24, 2008)

Very Nice work and Awesome wood!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 24, 2008)

that's a real pretty piece of wood and you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful Pen.  Great piece of wood and an excellent job putting it all together.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## VisExp (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful piece of wood and you did it proud with a beautiful looking pen.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## markgum (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome!  You think the wood looks great now, just wait till it darkens!!


----------



## marcruby (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a gorgeous pen.  I'm sitting here thinking about this huge cherry burl that's sitting in the back corner of the shop and beating my lazy head against the wall.

Marc


----------



## reddwil (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------

